# Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight I Cigar Review - UNREAL!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Talk about bang for the buck. This is now in my top three of all time. Hoyo have outdone themselves. This cigar is not for the beginner. Its very c...

Read the full review here: Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight I Cigar Review - UNREAL!!


----------

